# Dee Cee's Raceway In AR Race Results



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

Truck Race Results race 1 of 10

We decided this time we do points instead of laps. You get 5 bonus points for leading the most laps at the halfway mark , 5 bonus points for the most laps led overall . 1 st place = 175 point then minus 10 points not 5 points for each place
Half our field missed the 1st race due to that old problem ... "WORK" !
Name - Points 
Don 175+5+5 =185 
Richie 165 
Chris 155
JR 145


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 2*

Race 2 of 10

Don 185 + 165 = 350
Richie 165 + 175 + 5 +5 = 350
JR 145 +155 = 300
Chris 155


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 3*

Race 3 of 10
It was a low turn out but it was Mom's weekend. 
Don 530
Rich 520
JR 300
Chris 155
Jason 155
Dom 145
John 135
Christina 125


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 4 & 5*

We will do 10 races even if we skip a weekend or two. So this is the results from race 4 .



Don 530 + 175 +5 +5 = 715
Rich 520 + 165 = 685
Chris 155 + 145 = 300
JR 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
John 135
Christina 125


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 5*

Race 5 ran on 14 JUN 2008

Don 715 +175 +5+5 =900
Rich 685 +165 = 850
JR 300 +155 =455
Chris 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
John 135
Christina 125


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 6*

Race 6 ran on 21 JUN 2008

Don 900 +175 +5+5 =1085
Rich 850 +165 = 1015
JR 455 +155 =610
Chris 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
John 135
Christina 125


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 7*

Race 7 ran on 28 JUN 2008

Richie 1015+175 +5+5= 1200
Don 1085 + 165 = 1250
JR 610 + 155 = 765 
John 135 + 145 = 280
Chris 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
TJ 135
Lane 125
Christina 125
Kevin 115
Joshua 105


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 8*

Race 8 ran on 5 Jul 2008


Don 1250 + 175 +5 +5 =1435
Richie 1200 + 165 +5 = 1370
JR 765 + 155 = 920
John 280 + 145 = 425
Chris 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
TJ 135
Lane 125
Christina 125
Kevin 115
Joshua 105


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Race 9*

Race 9 ran on 12 Jul 2008

Don 1435 + 175 +5 +5 = 1620
Richie 1370 + 165 = 1535
JR 920 + 155 = 1075
John 425
Chris 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
TJ 135
Lane 125
Christina 125
Kevin 115
Joshua 105


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Final Race 10*

Race 10 ran on 19 JUL 2008
Well we finished the truck series and it was a blast.At the end of the day we all went out for some great pizza. Even though the track owner's Don aka Dee Cee points did not count he shows us that he can build and race a car. Since his points did not count that means I won and the win feels like kissing your sister.

Don 1620+ 175 +5 +5 = 1805
Richie 1535 + 165 = 1700
JR 1075 + 155 = 1230
John 425
Chris 300
Jason 155
Seth 145
Dom 145
TJ 135
Lane 125
Christina 125
Kevin 115
Joshua 105


----------

